# Notebook für Starcraft2 - Prozessorleistung oder Grafikkarte?



## predoc84 (8. April 2010)

*Notebook für Starcraft2 - Prozessorleistung oder Grafikkarte?*

hi, hab mal eine frage an die leute die sich auskennen...

ich werd mir demnächst ein neues notebook zulegen in erster linie für  sc2, die beiden die ich im auge hab sind das samsung r580 aura hawk und  das toshiba L555-11L

samsung hat den etwas schnelleren prozessor (i5 520m 2,4 Ghz), Toshiba  nur den i5 430m 2,26 Ghz), dafür hat das toshiba die bessere grafikkarte  (ati radeon 5165) vs Geforce GT 330M im Samsung

ansonsten nehmen sich beide nicht viel (toshiba größerer screen und dazu  etwas günstiger aber das ist mir nicht so wichtig)

wie gesagt, geht mir in allererster linie um sc2, kann mir jemand einen  rat geben welches zum (online) starcraft zocken besser geeignet ist  (prozessor vs grafikkarte)?

danke


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Starcraft2 - Prozessorleistung oder Grafikkarte?*

Da das Spiel noch lang nicht draußen ist, wird Dir das keiner sagen können.

Aber an sich ist die 5165 nicht unbedingt nennenswert besser als die 330m - im Schnitt bei 3Dmark06 sind die sogar gleichwertig, bei Spielen ist die 330m sogar besser, allerdings ist die 5165 nur mit einem core i3 getestet, die Werte für die 330m sind mit besseren CPUs - aber die Ergebnisse sind SO viel besser, das kann nicht nur an der CPU liegen:  

kanst ja mal schauen: Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M
und Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5165


Sofern die Karte(n) denn überhaupt reichen. Eine Desktop 8800GT ist da ja schon ca. 50% besser, und die reicht so langsam für neue Spiele nur noch auf niedrigeren Details aus. 

D.h. Du wirst meiner Meinung nach vermutlich eh einen Detailmodus einstellen müssen, bei dem die CPU keine große Rolle mehr spielt. 

Ich würd als Fazit sagen, dass das Samsung in Verbindung mit der besseren CPU die bessere Wahl ist, egal wie das bei SC2 nun im Detail später aussieht.


----------



## predoc84 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Starcraft2 - Prozessorleistung oder Grafikkarte?*

ist mir schon klar das grafikbewusste zocker bei dem post die hände überm kopf zusammenschlagen, grafik ist mir halt echt nicht wichtig

mir gehts einfach nur darum dass es läuft, bei der grafik kann ich runterregeln kein problem, aber wenn ich mit 5 leuten online spiele and dann metzeln die träger die zerlinge übern haufen und ich fang an zu laggen, das wär ein echtes problem, da kann ich dann halt nix machen....

um in der beziehung also auf der sichere(re)n seite zu sein eher den schnelleren cpu, hatte eh zum samsung tendiert, schönen dank


----------



## riedochs (8. April 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Starcraft2 - Prozessorleistung oder Grafikkarte?*

Das beste ist zu warten bis SC2 erhältlich ist. Vorher kann dir keiner was genaues sagen. Andere Möglichkeit ist das du jemanden findest der dir einen Beta Key zukommen lässt, dann kannst du jetzt schon prüfen was man an Leistung braucht.


----------



## axel25 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Starcraft2 - Prozessorleistung oder Grafikkarte?*

Die BETA hat gezeogt, dass das Spiel sehr prozessorlastig ist und bereits eine 8800GT für 1680*1050 hphe Details reicht


----------



## mannefix (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Starcraft2 - Prozessorleistung oder Grafikkarte?*

Hi Ho,
ich möchte mir auch ein Motebook (ne, Notebook)für SC 2 kaufen.

Ohne beide Modelle zu kennen(!), rate ich Dir von den Notebooks ab.

Die Grakas sind zu schwach. Habe die Beta auf Desktop Q8400@3,2 mit 4670 gezockt!

Ich denke ein Core I5 ist als Prozessor die richtige Wahl. Der 400 ist zu lahm!

Als Empfehlung von Blizzard wird mind. ne 6600 (Desktop) angegeben. Die hatte ich lange. Aber schon meine jetzige 4670 ist für die Beta an der Grenze (glaube ich), bei 1600 mal 1200 auf 16 Bit (bei 32 Bit ruckelts schon). Ich denke eine Radeon 5850 für Notebook ist oke. Solche Teilchen kosten aber noch ca. 1000 Euro. Warte bis Oktober und das Teilchen geht für 800 Euro weg. Ein Freund von mir hat ein Asus (ca. 1Jahr alt, habe aber sc2 nicht probiert). Damit ist er zufrieden. Er ist kein Zocker, aber geräuschempfindlich.

Fazit: Asus für ca. 800 Euro./ Bei mehr Geld ärgert man sich später...


----------

